# WTB referral wheels



## dreitz (Oct 22, 2018)

anyone in California selling their wheels?


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

dreitz said:


> anyone in California selling their wheels?


I have a set for sale and can ship anywhere in Canada or the U.S., please PM me for details


----------



## dbiland (Feb 24, 2019)

40mm or 34mm offset wheels? What is the asking price?


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

dbiland said:


> 40mm or 34mm offset wheels? What is the asking price?


+34, please PM me for details.


----------



## Darius Wood (May 16, 2017)

dreitz said:


> anyone in California selling their wheels?


I have a set for sale located in Atlanta, GA but willing to ship.


----------

